# Looking for a DTG printing service.



## undercookd (Oct 1, 2009)

I've googled and searched to no avail, when I search it brings me to the actual printing devices. Can someone please point me in the direction of a company that can do dtg printing up to 17wx23h. Or perhaps is there a member of this site that could print for me. I'm stuck until I can find someone.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Kevin,

You might want to rethink your designs and try to fit them in a 16x20 print area.

Once you go over 16x20 the majority of printers and heat presses are no longer big enough, therefore the cost to produce those prints will very high.

Hope this helps.

Andy


----------



## pakochiu (Oct 4, 2009)

go to "www 7-print dotcom" try to see see


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

abmcdan said:


> Kevin,
> 
> You might want to rethink your designs and try to fit them in a 16x20 print area.
> 
> ...


Is there even a dtg printer that prints 17x23?
What is the largest there is on a platen?

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Off the top of my head I don't know dimensions but the T-Jet Jumbo printers and one of the DTG brand printers that print multiple shirts side by side can do that.

The heat press is the other issue. The larger "standard" size heat presses are 16x20. You can get larger ones but the prices get into the thousands of dollars.

Andy


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mimika does 17 by 27 I think


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

i have a tjet jumbo2 and the largest i would print is 14.5x23.5 because anything bigger just wouldnt be cost effective for the customer and too time consuming for me


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

martinwoods said:


> Is there even a dtg printer that prints 17x23?
> What is the largest there is on a platen?
> 
> Thanks
> Teresa


I saw one at SGIA that had a huge printing platen (43" wide). It was called the MS-TWO

It also had an attachment that let you print several t-shirts at once


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm sure that you can get close to 17" since Epson makes printers that do 17"...might end up being 16 3/4 ".
This size model is on my project list to build next. If I had one done I'd print it for you.

Philip


----------



## mediapress (May 9, 2010)

Hit me up .. DTG VIPER IS HERE  17 x 24 inch
cheers


----------

